# Pimped Natural



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Fellows,

i still have no luck by searching natural forks. I don't find some nice grained woods, only a few light-colored ones.

So i started to pimp them a little bit. Here are the results:














































I have made some more, pictures will follow.

Thanks for watching


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow that is amazing work. Fantastic!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Bravo sir!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm loving it, man. Makes me think of Downton Abbey. "Anyone up for some catapultry after the croquet game? Pip pip."


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! First thing that popped in my head. Awsome work man.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

You have done an amazing job! I believe a natural cannot be pimped any more than that!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top shelf! Looks good enough to eat! Gorgeous. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You know that is a mighty fine piece of work because I wasn't in the mood to sign in or post, but this sweet cake of a slingshot moved me.

Truly terrific.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

When i see the result...i´m pretty happy that you are not lucky enough to find some natrurals


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Outstanding work. Was curious, how long did that take to make?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crap man!!! :shocked: That's it I give up. (not really  )

That is just brilliant, amazing, stunning, and any other words of praise that might run across your mind.

You killed it. just killed it. (Beautiful) x 10+16=this slingshot.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Slingshot of the month.... Easily! Amazing work my friend.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you guys for all your nice comments, i'm very pleased.

I forgot to say:

It's an Oak-fork. For laminating i used cherry, padouk, violet wood, rosewood and hazelnut. The pins are alloy- and brasspipes.

All in all it costs me about 20 hours of work, 10 liters of sweat anic: and a lot of nerves and patience.

Kind regards,

Tom


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AMAZING! I mean like seriously wowtown! What a bada$$ slingshot! that is pimped no doubt.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolute CRAAAAAZINESS!!!!

Looks like a crossover between a game of chess, an old furniture and a piece of art from the Cubism period!!!

Outstanding work!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow I'm speechless!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

awesome!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

German Technology, "Wow" Congratulations for your patience and work.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

looks like a hidden mystery box with secret knobs,

beside of the beauty,du u ever sleep ?





  








Last Hunt




__
leon13


__
Apr 29, 2013


__
2







so how match naturals u want ???

no wait than u have to stop making thees beauties,forget that i have to"Blitzdings" u know.


----------



## danjk36 (Jan 9, 2013)

scarfaceTom said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> i still have no luck by searching natural forks. I don't find some nice grained woods, only a few light-colored ones.
> 
> ...


thats class work


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

leon13 said:


> looks like a hidden mystery box with secret knobs,
> 
> beside of the beauty,du u ever sleep ?


of course he does you only see one sling shot dont you ? lol


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

G30 said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a hidden mystery box with secret knobs,
> ...


in case of an emergency we push the button and it transforms in 2beautifully slingshots with invincible never failing "Billhaysgeenyammo"if we rub it we get 3 wishes ;-)


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

leon13 said:


> G30 said:
> 
> 
> > leon13 said:
> ...


oh, really?

Good to know, i will try this 

EDIT: Hey, you guys are kidding me, nothing happened :iono:


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Kool.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

superb craftsmanship !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

some of the finest work i have ever seen all of your work is just incredible


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

What the %#!K is THAT!!!! :bonk: Are you gifted or what!! That slingshot is killer bro!! I call dibs on nominating this one for SOTM!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is cool!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful! Amazing craftsmanship!!!!!Well Done!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

scarfaceTom said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > G30 said:
> ...


1. in case of emergency

2.if we rub it we get 3 wishes ;-) that means we have to be al together @ the same time in a beautiful Beer-garden in the sun.

(and than the only emergency will be that they run out of beer & than we will need point 1.)

nice sunny weak end 2 every buddy


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, amazingly beautiful, Tom. You're truly a gifted master craftsman. Another SOTM nominee. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh scarface tom, your work is truly amazing, from top to bottom all perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice work. I can relate to this piece very well, as I know the time and heartblood that goes into making a laminate like this. Fantastic execution sir!!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW now that is art!

Rick


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice work I like it


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

It's so beautiful, like a [insert the most beautiful object you have ever seen] + 1 .


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing. Puts me in mind of Ukrainian Easter eggs.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

kanexor said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> It's so beautiful, like a [insert the most beautiful object you have ever seen] + 1 .










+1 how does this work again?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow... I wish you had tutorials to teach us your ways! Amazing art!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

That is seriously excellent!!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

There is something so SATISFYING in looking at a piece of this quality. It gladdens the heart!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, i'm actualy building another one. This time i'll make a little step by step photo-documentation. But remember, my english is like = Angela Merkel is a beauty-queen


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

The bar has just been raised, only problem is now you need a helicopter to reach it. Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

scarfaceTom said:


> OK, i'm actualy building another one. This time i'll make a little step by step photo-documentation. But remember, my english is like = Angela Merkel is a beauty-queen


That would be wonderful...I would really like to see that. Will skip the Angela Merkel though thanks


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes cool, i like step to step photo documentation,i'm looking forward


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Laminating tutorial now here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24454-how-to-laminate-naturals-part-1/

And a little update:










Regards,

Tom


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

SUPER STUNNER!!! Ultra-intricate precision perfection! Your skills are honed to split hairs and definitely set the bar tremendously high! It seems to make me think of the puzzle box from the "Hellraiser" movies that would release Pinhead's chaos!


----------



## jackrabbitslim66 (Nov 10, 2012)

For some moments in time there are no words this is one of those times two thumbs up!!!


----------



## snowmann (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, that's very.. very... WoW !!! Nice to see "Intentional Design elements" not always present in so many "multilayer & multi-composite slings .....

Just looking at it makes me want to start making stuff again....


----------



## alibibi (Feb 20, 2013)

Wonderful job !!!!!

Bravo !


----------



## Novice Sling Hunter (Jun 15, 2013)

ohhhhhh it's so beautiful and elegant


----------

